# R100 Archery Shoot in Saginaw



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Would any of you ladies be interested in meeting up for the R100 Archery shoot on Aug 7 & 8, 2010? I'd love to try this before my shoulders give out on me. Since it's in Saginaw this year, it's a pretty central location and if we give ourselves enough time....maybe we can get some car pools going.

*Any interest?*

From the Archery Section:
According to R100 website it will be coming back to Saginaw in 2010!

8/7/10 - 8/8/10

http://www.r100.org/Schedule/default.aspx?E=


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

That could be fun!


----------

